# Ohio River Hotspots?



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone know a few good spots to catfish on the Ohio from the bank? I wasn't able to make it out much last year and would like to find some spots for this coming year. Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

You might get more pointed feedback if you indicate what pool, and whether you are looking for channels, flathead, or blues?


----------

